# DTG, Printing, outsourcing, sub contracting, HELP!



## BigRigGrafix (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Where can I locate a DTG printer as I need to outsource a small order (24-36 pieces). Local screen printers want too much money because of 5 color design. When I check the local yellow pages (or Google) DTG is comming up blank. What is the best way to search for a DTG printer in my area?


----------



## nwnative (May 16, 2010)

If you contact Anajet or probably other DTG companies, they will send out a note with your request to see if there are any printers in your area who are willing to take on the job.

Good luck.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

You could try www.PrinterListings.com


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## BigRigGrafix (Sep 1, 2011)

I am in Murrieta, Calif. I want to purchase a DTG machine but the way finance companies are these days, if you don't have perfect credit, you pay cash, which is fine, just takes longer. So, for now, I out source work I am unable to do. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi BigRigGraphics

We are located in Southern California, north of Los Angeles. We have a DTG printer. If you want send me an e-mail and we can talk. 

-Alan


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I am in Lancaster. Check me out. www.maximusts.com


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

California DTG printers (both very active on the forums and produce great results)

Threadsafe – DTG Digital T-Shirt and Clothing Printing Services (north CA)

Fusion Logistics Group - Professional Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services! (south CA)


----------

